

Today’s students want the ‘right to be comfortable’ - andyl
http://www.spectator.co.uk/features/9376232/free-speech-is-so-last-century-todays-students-want-the-right-to-be-comfortable/

======
xpto123
I don't know what the point of the author exactly is. I don't think its not
the 'right to be confortable' such much as the right of not being offended.

in a free society respect for others is of the essence. If something might be
considered offensive by a certain group specially if minoritary, then that
should be enough to avoid the subject in most settings.

Like abortion: don't go around discussing it like if its not a given right and
its still something open for discussion and be surprised people are offended.

Respect others and don't step on others liberties and we will all be better
off as a society.

~~~
throwawayaway
I agree with your better idea for a title.

I respectfully disagree with what I read in the rest of your post, there is a
fine tradition of free speech which goes even so far as to allow the KKK to
parade with a police guard. Even the Westboro baptist church are afforded
this. I find both organisations abhorrent, but the principle is sound. In the
author's situation the debate is shut down time and again.

As a thought experiment, in a deeply religious country if something is
considered offensive by your measure of "respect for others" for example women
being banned from driving:

How could anyone change public opinion? There is simply no way to do that
without offending people in that situation, so I think the truism you close on
is totally wrong, it results in a non-free society.

------
ZeroGravitas
The author's journalistic career seems indistinguishable on many levels from
trolling. Perhaps that's why they didn't want to hear him and his accomplice
"debate" abortion?

~~~
throwawayaway
It's easy to debate trolls and there are worse than him so really it's a bit
weak to shut him down with what effectively amounts to censorship.

